# صور لزلزال اليابان الذي بلغت شدته 8.9 درجة على مقياس ريختر



## safety113 (12 مارس 2011)

*كارثة
زلزال مدمر
حرائق
تسربات اشعاعية
الى مختصي السلامة

لقد اشتعلت الحرائق في بعض المنشآت الصناعية اليابانية ولا سيما في منطقة كاواساكي الصناعية فيما انهارت بعض الأبنية في مناطق مختلفة من البلاد بينها يوكوهاما.
**انظر للصور بالمرفقات*​*خبراء ايطاليون: زلزال اليابان ادى الى ازاحة محور الارض عشرة سنتمترات*
اعلن المعهد الايطالي للجيوفيزياء ودراسات البراكين ان "الزلزال الذي ضرب اليابان ادى على ما يبدو الى ازاحة محور دوران الارض عشرة سنتمترات".
ولفت مدير الابحاث في المعهد انطونيو بيرسانتي في بيان نشر على موقع المعهد على الانترنت الى ان "نتائح اولية لدراسات اجراها المعهد الايطالي تشير الى ان الزلزال ادى على ما يبدو الى ازاحة محور دوران الارض حوالى عشرة سنتمترات".
واضاف ان هذه الحركة "اكبر بكثير من تلك التي سجلت بعد الزلزال الذي ضرب جزيرة سومطرة في 2004 وتأتي في المرتبة الثانية بعد الزلزال الذي ضرب تشيلي في 1960".
وكانت وكالة الفضاء الايطالية اكثر تحفظا، معتبرة انه "يتوجب جمع معطيات اضافية قبل تحديد حجم تحرك المحور بدقة". مشيرة الى امكانية ان "يتأثر تغير في محور دوران الارض على مدة اليوم الشمسي، لكنها تبدلات طفيفة وقد لا تلاحظ ولا يتجاوز حجمها بضعة اعشار مليونية من الثانية".
*انظر للصور بالمرفقات


*
​


----------



## safety113 (12 مارس 2011)

تحطمت سيارت كانت تقف في مرآب في مدينة ميتو بفعل سقوط انقاض البنايات المدمرة عليها.


----------



## safety113 (12 مارس 2011)

ضرب الزلزال شاطئ اليابان الشمالي الشرقي واحدث دمارا كبيرا في البنايات كما ارسل امواج تسونامي الى الشواطئ الاخرى.


----------



## safety113 (12 مارس 2011)

منازل وسيارات وانقاض حطام اخرى جرفتها امواج تسونامي في كيسيتوما شمال اليابان.


----------



## safety113 (12 مارس 2011)

وقع انفجار هائل في مجمع بتروكيماوي في مدينة سينداي شمال غرب اليابان، بعد ساعات على الزلزال القوي الذي هز المنطقة، على ما ذكرت وسائل الاعلام الجمعة نقلا عن الشرطة.
ووقع هذا الانفجار في مصنع ضخم في شيوغاما احدى ضواحي مدينة سينداي.
واظهرت الصور التي بثتها محطات التلفزيون السنة لهب عملاقة تلتهم المنشأة.
من جهتها اعلنت وكالة كيودو اليابانية للانباء ان قطار ركاب فقد الجمعة بعد مرور تسونامي في منطقة مياجي (شمال شرق) بسبب الزلزال العنيف الذي ضرب البلاد.



http://i.huffpost.com/gadgets/slides...?1299843241315



http://i.huffpost.com/gadgets/slides...?1299843241315



http://i.huffpost.com/gadgets/slides...?1299843241315



http://i.huffpost.com/gadgets/slides...?1299843241315



http://i.huffpost.com/gadgets/slides...?1299843241315



http://i.huffpost.com/gadgets/slides...?1299843241315




http://i.huffpost.com/gadgets/slides...?1299843241315


----------



## safety113 (12 مارس 2011)

بالفيديو

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJ9dnbUTlVo


----------



## safety113 (12 مارس 2011)

وفيديو اخر:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmkVXWe1J_I&feature=related


----------



## safety113 (12 مارس 2011)

سبحان الله


----------



## safety113 (12 مارس 2011)

In this video image taken from Japan's NHK TV, an oil refinery burns in Ichihara, Chiba Prefecture Japan Friday March 11, 2011 following a massive earth quake. A magnitude 8.9 earthquake slammed Japan's northeastern coast Friday, unleashing a 13-foot (4-meter) tsunami that swept boats, cars, buildings and tons of debris miles inland. Fires triggered by the quake burned out of control up and down the coast.


----------



## safety113 (12 مارس 2011)

http://www.fireloading.com/4639slrf2ly6/________________________________.rar.html


----------



## متميز100 (12 مارس 2011)

نسال الله الســــــــــــلاو والعافية


----------



## safety113 (13 مارس 2011)

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك


----------



## ayoub ouargla (15 مارس 2011)

سبحان الله ، اللهم إنا نعوذ بك من الغلا و الزنا و الزلازل و المحن


----------



## سامح نجيب عبده (24 مارس 2011)

سبحان الله ولاحول ولا قوة الا بالله جلت قدرته


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 مارس 2011)

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
اللهم احمي بلاد المسلمين من كل المحن


----------

